# Boxing Photography



## SnapLocally (Feb 2, 2011)

Sometimes I nail the action, sometimes it eludes me.


----------



## Tbini87 (Feb 2, 2011)

Some great shots! How are you lighting these? It doesn't seem like you are using a flash on camera due to some of the shadows being on the camera side of the face/body. I like the look.


----------



## SnapLocally (Feb 2, 2011)

Thank you.

Of the action shots, they were shot in ambient light; I only used flash for shots 4 and 8.


----------



## MattHallowell (Feb 3, 2011)

I like them but I think you could use some nice tight shots, there are some intense things going on with the face it'd be great to focus in on.


----------



## thingsIsee (Feb 3, 2011)

very nice


----------



## cnutco (Feb 3, 2011)

Nice shots.  i would like to get in somewhere like this.


----------



## Gnu (Feb 4, 2011)

Haven't "done" boxing yet,but these give me an idea of what to aim for,thanks for showing them.


----------



## SnapLocally (Feb 4, 2011)

Hey guys, Thanks for looking.


----------



## quackal (Feb 4, 2011)

great shots....nice and sharp....really conveys the brutality that boxing as a sport, can contain.


----------



## SnapLocally (Feb 4, 2011)

Thanks. Yeah, boxing can be quite brutal, even at the amateur level. I've shot some Golden Gloves fights with kids that didn't appear to be more than 10 or 11, and I'd estimate that 7 of the 10 fights the fighters were bleeding from the noses and mouths. The headgear creates a "bullseye" for face attacks.



MattHallowell said:


> I like them but I think you could use some nice tight shots, there are some intense things going on with the face it'd be great to focus in on.



To be honest the "big picture" is more my style. Focusing more on expressions would limit my opportunities for good action shots. If I were hired for that purpose I would deliver that I was paid for, but as it stands I'm more often than not shooting on spec. I do however catch their worn out expressions after the fight from time to time.


----------



## ajkramer87 (Feb 8, 2011)

Very nice set. What lens and body are you using?


----------



## photographyguy1218 (Feb 18, 2011)

Great job! I've always liked shots of the moment the glove hits the face! Haha


----------



## joelackey92 (Mar 9, 2011)

I love these shot. All of them show the intensity of the sport.


----------



## molested_cow (Mar 9, 2011)

May I know what kind of set up and exposure settings you were using? These are great!


----------



## RockstarPhotography (Mar 9, 2011)

sweet....Do you use lightroom?  If so, I can point you toward some really good presets for doing portraits of fighters.  As with any preset, they need tweaking for you photos, but they get you in the ballpark for a really bada$$ look


----------



## FoggyLens (Mar 11, 2011)

Very nice shots!! They are amazing! Thank you for sharing..


----------



## imagemaker46 (Mar 13, 2011)

Really nice images, I've shot a lot of boxing over the years, mostly amateur, to the Olympic level, but a few pro fights, It's a tough sport to end up with really nice action. Great job in this stuff.


----------



## SnapLocally (Mar 15, 2011)

Thanks guys.


----------

